# Bummed by RCI



## suzanne (Sep 26, 2011)

Booked 2 bedroom at OLC West Village last week online. Tonight I got a call from RCI cancelling confirmed unit due to OLC being 1 in 4 resort. I explained that we had not stayed at West Village in last 4 years but had stayed in East Village last year and before each section was treated as seperate resorts. He said that since OLC has gotten busier they now say if you stayed in one section its considered as all one property and falls under 1 in 4 rule. Said nothing to do with RCI its an OLC issue. Luckily I was able to get a 2 bedroom for the same week at Wyndham Cypress Palms. Reviews looked pretty good so should be ok. Just bummed out about OLC.

Suzanne


----------



## Dori (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't heard of this before. I always thought that, since each section has it's own resort number, each one was treated as a separate resort. This is definitely not good news for OL lovers.

Dori


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I've seen that before in the resort notes for those four, so I've been holding out for River Island.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2011)

I even avoid Animal Kingdom Villas, because it's so far from the parks.  OLCC isn't even on my radar for a resort I care to visit every four years.  Been there, didn't like it, thought it was way overhyped, and I don't think we will go again.  The Hiltons, Vistanas and Marriotts are so much closer to the main parks.  

We will go to Animal Kingdom one full day of a two-week trip.  Shoot, we don't even stay a full day, we are usually done by 2:00, so all of those who think OLCC is close to Disney are just wishful thinking (or smoking something).


----------



## slsharp (Sep 30, 2011)

*Orange Lake Villages separate*



Dori said:


> I haven't heard of this before. I always thought that, since each section has it's own resort number, each one was treated as a separate resort. This is definitely not good news for OL lovers.
> 
> Dori



I understood they are separate resorts #. RCI has booked them for us as separate.  My daughter and I own our timeshare together...joint owners... members of RCI.....we are staying in Orange Lake next week....I and my party in the North Village [week exchange] and she and her party in the East Village [week exchange].  We both have confirmation emails from RCI on the separate reservations......so hope there is no problem when we get there  ...Maybe I should call RCI to make sure...


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I even avoid Animal Kingdom Villas, because it's so far from the parks.  OLCC isn't even on my radar for a resort I care to visit every four years.  Been there, didn't like it, thought it was way overhyped, and I don't think we will go again.  The Hiltons, Vistanas and Marriotts are so much closer to the main parks.
> 
> We will go to Animal Kingdom one full day of a two-week trip.  Shoot, we don't even stay a full day, we are usually done by 2:00, so all of those who think OLCC is close to Disney are just wishful thinking (or smoking something).



Agreed.  The resort is practically in the next County.  It is not a great location, don't forget that "scenic" Disney sewage treatment plant next door, and way too large to really enjoy. The quality is all over the map as keeping that many units in similar shape is a virtually impossible task.  Over hyped is a great description as there are far better resorts & much better locations in Orlando.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 30, 2011)

> we are staying in Orange Lake next week....I and my party in the North Village [week exchange] and she and her party in the East Village [week exchange].


This is usually okay. 1-in-N resorts typically allow you to make concurrent or consecutive exchanges and have it count as "one stay".  There may be a few who restrict this, but I do not believe Orange Lake is one of them.

But, Orange Lake *does* have a "group" 1-in-N rule---all the Orlando resorts are considered one place for 1-in-N.  There are others who do this too, most notably the GPR resorts in Southern California and the Grand Mayans.


----------



## siesta (Sep 30, 2011)

bnoble said:


> This is usually okay. 1-in-N resorts typically allow you to make concurrent or consecutive exchanges and have it count as "one stay".  There may be a few who restrict this, but I do not believe Orange Lake is one of them.
> 
> But, Orange Lake *does* have a "group" 1-in-N rule---all the Orlando resorts are considered one place for 1-in-N.  There are others who do this too, most notably the GPR resorts in Southern California and the Grand Mayans.


 1 in 4 (5?) for mayans has been waived, except for Cabo property.


----------



## charford (Sep 30, 2011)

Owners at OLCC are exempt from the 1 in 4 rule. The info about the 1 in 4 rule applying to the different villages has been in the "notes" at the bottom of the reservation info for a long time. I own a week just to get around the rule. :ignore:


----------



## slsharp (Sep 30, 2011)

*RCI confirmed same as you*



bnoble said:


> This is usually okay. 1-in-N resorts typically allow you to make concurrent or consecutive exchanges and have it count as "one stay".  There may be a few who restrict this, but I do not believe Orange Lake is one of them.
> 
> But, Orange Lake *does* have a "group" 1-in-N rule---all the Orlando resorts are considered one place for 1-in-N.  There are others who do this too, most notably the GPR resorts in Southern California and the Grand Mayans.



:whoopie: Called RCI and they told me the same as you stated here....*Thanks so much*....RCI said because we are staying at the resort at the same time...having a unit in the North and the East does not fall into the RULE....He said 1 in 3 rule??  so is it 3 or 4 yrs?...Any way we are all happy cause no worries about our family vacation


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2011)

We have stayed at OLC several times over the years and have always enjoyed it. We have not had any of the negatives that some folks have. We like it being spread out so we have lots of places to walk around the grounds. Last Christmas  we were in the East Village and going back to unit one evening we saw 5 wild turkeys by one of the small ponds that are on the grounds. I had never seen one before so it was very cool. I even got photos of them. We will just have to wait a few years to go back there. So glad there are lots of nice places to stay in Orlando.

Suzanne


----------



## chrispy08 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have also had no troulble at OLCC, been there for years and also like the size of the resort. There's always lots to do and if not in your village, you can go to another one on the shuttle for free! Been all over the Carribean and still prefer OLCC because the room is huge and the kids and we always have a blast!


----------

